# C&C 3 Tiberium Wars, komme nicht weiter!



## Tim1974 (12. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab die GDI nun fast durchgespielt, das Spiel an sich gefällt mir gut, ich danke Euch nochmal für die Empfehlung hier. Ich spiele auf mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad und bisher fand ich es recht einfach, obwohl ich noch nichtmal sehr strategisch gespielt habe, mußte ich kaum einen Level öfter neu anfangen.
Jetzt gibts aber einen Punkt an dem ich nicht weiter komme und wo es mir keinen Spaß mehr macht. Es ist das Level wo ich gegen die Außerirdischen kämpfen muß. Ok, mich nervt es sowieso schon gegen Außerirdische zu kämpfen und finde die Einheiten von denen einfach nur kitschig. Aber nun gut, ich will es ja durchspielen, aber die Dinger kommen in einer derartigen Anzahl und mit recht beeindruckender Kampfkraft und können einiges einstecken. So daß sie meine Verteidigungslinie immer wieder überrennen und mir geht das Tiberium aus, so daß ich nicht mehr nachproduzieren kann, obwohl ich 3-4 Erntefahrzeuge auf zwei Abbaugebieten hatte.
Ich glaube der Level soll in Köln spielen, falls das wichtig ist für die Beschreibung wo ich gerade festhänge?!
Müßte so etwa der 10 Level sein.

Wie komme ich da weiter?

Grüße und schönes Wochenende noch!
Tim


----------



## Conqi (12. November 2011)

Ich muss zugeben ich hab C&C 3 nie gespielt, aber 3-4 Ernter klingt recht wenig, bei den meisten RTS ist das wichtigste erstmal möglichst viele Ressourcen ranschaffen, also wenn dir das Tiberium ausgeht, musst du halt mehr abbauen.


----------



## Rizoma (12. November 2011)

Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars Hard - GDI: Cologne 1/2 - YouTube
Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars Hard - GDI: Cologne 2/2 - YouTube

sollte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Nico Bellic (12. November 2011)

Stimmt, 3 -4 Ernter sind ein Witz, du mußt ja mit Ausfällen rechnen.
Wenn du die Mission meinst mit der Brücke: Da kann ich dir nur eins empfehlen: Mammut Panzer und noch mal Mammut Panzer.
Ich weiß aber nicht mehr, ob man die Flufzeuge bauen kann. Wenn ja, bau die dicken Flugzeuge um mit ihnen die Alien Artillerie zu bekämpfen: sehr effektiv.


----------



## Rizoma (12. November 2011)

Laut dem Videos greift der Gegner auch mit Tripods an also evtl. auch Ingenieure bereit halten um gefallene Tripods auf zu heben sind billige und wirkungsvolle Waffen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. November 2011)

Tja die Schwäsche der scrin ist MG's einfach viele MG  bots in humvee und fernkampf granadiere in humvee dazu nen paar ernte wagen und ingen bereit halten und die tribod aufsammeln.
Das level geht noch. Schwierig wird es erst wenn du die scrin campange spielst. besonders die letzte mission.
C&C3 war schon gut , wieso EA habt ihr C&C4 soo versaut.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. November 2011)

So, danke erstmal für die vielen Tips, leider reichte meine Zeit bisher nicht aus das alles auszuprobieren.
Auf den Videolinks kann man ja sehen, daß es durchaus kritische Phasen gibt, wo die Basis droht überrannt zu werden, zumindest an einer Stelle. Irgendwie schafft er es dann aber das Blatt wieder zu wenden, was mir dann meist nicht mehr gelingt.
Ich hatte teils über 4 Ernter, vielleicht sogar 6, das war nicht das Problem. Das Problem war, das es irgendwann kein Tiberium mehr gab, also beide Felder abgeerntet waren und mir somit die Mittel fehlten weitere Einheiten nachzubauen und Befestigungsanlagen in Schuss zu halten. 
Mit Mammutpanzern kam ich nicht weiter, hatte bestimmt über 10 Stück (mit Railgunupgrade) und ca. 3 Rigs an der Front, aber die kamen nicht viel weiter als über die Brücke, dann waren sie schon vom Gegner zerstört.
Ich muß wohl noch andere Taktiken versuchen, also eventuell Spezialwaffen oder ähnliches... Als Hauptproblem sehe ich aber die mangelnden Rohstoffe in dem Level.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. November 2011)

Hab es nun nochmal mehrfach versucht, mit Bodeneinheiten war es nicht schaffbar, dann hab ich diese Flughangas und Flugeinheiten gebaut, mit Bomben bestückt, davon 2x 4 Stück und hab sie als Flotte direkt auf das Hauptgebäude der Aliens geschickt. Ich dachte ja es wird nichts, aber es hat tatsächlich gereicht um das eine Gebäude zu zerstören, damit hatte ich schon den Level gewonnen, ohne das ich die gesamte Basis abräumen mußte.
Im darauf folgenden Level hab ich dann aber wieder mit Bodeneinheiten operieren müssen, weil ich da keine komplette Basis mit allen für Flugeinheiten nötigen Gebäuden hatte, es war nicht einfach aber hat dann dennoch geklappt. 
Dann kam noch ein Level gegen die Aliens, diesmal begann es mit einer fast kompletten Basis, die Angriffe der Aliens waren nicht ohne, als ich schon glaubte neu laden zu müssen, weil sie meine Befestigungsanlagen zerstört hatten, hab ich einfach dennoch weitergemacht, als Verteidigungslinie hab ich Grüppchen aus jeweils 3-5 Mammutpanzern mit Railgunupgrade und einem aufgebauten Rig eingesetzt, das gute daran war, daß die immer höher graduiert wurden, desto mehr Gegner sie zerstört hatten und die Rigs sie immer wieder automatisch repariert haben, so waren die nachher teils mit * ausgestattet und hatten rote Munition. Diese Verteidigungstaktik war anscheinend so gut, daß ich mich garnicht mehr um die Einheiten kümmern mußte, ich hab mich einfach auf den Bau von Hangas und insgesamt 16 der dicken Flugeinheiten beschränkt, das hat auch in dem Level gereicht, um trotz enormer Verteidigungsanlagen das Hauptgebäude der Aliens in einer Angriffswelle zu zerstören, also Level gewonnen. Dann hab ich erstmal aufgehört.
Mit den Flugeinheiten war es also garnicht so schwer wie ich dachte, aber so richtig viel Spaß gemacht hat es mir auch wieder nicht, weil ich einfach lieber in Ruhe erstmal meine Basis von Null aufbaue und am liebsten rundum Verteidigungsanlagen errichte und mich dann voll auf den Aufbau einer passenden Armee konzentriere, wenn ich angreife möchte ich die gesamte Basis des Gegners zerstören und nicht nur ein Gebäude, so hab ichs z.B. in Emperor immer gemacht. Was ich nicht mag ist diese Hektik bei C&C3, alles mehr oder minder gleichzeitig machen zu müssen und immer im Streß hin und herzuklicken um dann mit letzter Kraft nur ein Gebäude zu vernichten...
Aber es ist halt wie es ist, ich werds auch weiterspielen und dann überlegen was ich danach kaufe, vielleicht wirklich Starcraft2.
Was ist eigentlich mit Stronghold1&2? Ist das mehr so wie ichs gerne hätte, also mehr Aufbau und finale Schlacht, oder auch alles parallel mit Hektik?

MfG. Tim


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

Command & Conquer war schon immer ein Spiel wo man improvisieren und viel probieren musste. Einbauen und Deffen ist ja langweilig. Da kann ich auch Sim City spielen. C&C lebt von seinem Tempo. 

Zu deiner Mission:

Mamutpanzer alleine sind ein guter Schussfang^^ Ihre Feuergeschwindigkeit ist allerdings nicht so der Hit. Ich hab zwischen den Panzern immer größere Gruppen an Raketen-Infanterie und Scharfschützen gehabt. Hier kann man dann wirklich sagen, die Masse machts.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. November 2011)

So ich habs nun durchgespielt!
In der letzten Mission, in der ich gegen die Außerirdischen und die NOD zugleich kämpfen mußte, hab ich die Tiberiumbombe eingesetzt, danach war es relativ einfach zu schaffen, allerdings gefiel mir das Ende nicht, denn ich wurde von dem General ziemlich runtergemacht wegen dem Einsatz der Bombe.
Also hab ichs einfach nochmal gespielt, ab dem Savestand kurz bevor ich die Bombe eingesetzt hatte und sie diesmal nicht eingesetzt, da war es schon deutlich schwieriger, vorallem in der Anfangsphase des Aufbaus der Basis sehr nervig, weil mir dauernt eine Rakete die Tiberiumraffinerie zerschossen hat. Ich hab dann einfach zwei Raffinerien gebaut und irgendwann kamen dann keine Raketen mehr. Die NOD hab ich mir zuerst vorgeknöpft, mit einer Armee bestehend aus ca. 9 Mammutpanzern (mit Railgunupgrade) und einem RIG, ging erstaunlich leicht, deren Basis zu zerstören. Danach war es eigentlich noch leichter, weil kaum mehr Angriffe der Aliens kamen und ich auf dem Land der ehemaligen NOD-Basis einen zweiten Stützpunkt errichtet habe, dort gab es auch Unmengen an Tiberium was ich ernten konnte. 
Den Alienturm hab ich mit den Flugeinheiten angegriffen und kurz danach noch diese Strahlenkanone drauf abgefeuert, war nicht weiter schwer.

Jetzt hab ich angefanden die NOD zu spielen, bin etwa bei Level 6.
Ich überlege jetzt mir das Addon schonmal für 10 Euro zu kaufen, lohnt sich das?

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Equilibrium (22. November 2011)

wenn Du Kains Wrath (Kains Rache) meinst dann lohnt es sich allemale, das macht auch nochmal richtig Laune. Vor allem der Welteroberungs-Modus


----------



## Tim1974 (24. November 2011)

Ok, werd es dann wohl kaufen.

Aber nun gibt es erstmal wieder ein Level im Grundspiel (ich spiele jetzt NOD) wo ich etwas festhänge, bzw. momentan die Lust etwas verloren habe.
Es ist wohl Level 8, wo ich den Tiberiumlaster beschützen soll und dafür eine bereits aufgebaute Basis übernehmen kann. Allerdings wird diese Basis in relativ kurzer Zeit derart massiv von allen Seiten angegriffen, daß ich es einfach nicht schaffte, den Laster solange zu beschützen bis die Verstärkung eintrifft. 
Ich hab sofort nach Übernahme der Basis erstmal alle Gebäude repariert, die waren ja alle nur auf ca. 50%. Dabei ging natürlich viel Geld drauf, dann hab ich diese Maschinengewehrtürme gebaut, vielleicht ein Fehler, weil die Hand von NOD bereits zerstört war und ich keine Lasertürme mehr bauen konnte. Andererseits finde ich die Lasertürme auch etwas schwachbrüstig. Außerdem habe ich dann noch möglichst viele Flammenpanzer gebaut, es reichte aber trotzdem nicht. Die Angriffswellen waren derart massiv, daß mir das Geld ausging und ich nichtmehr nachproduzieren und reparieren konnte. 
Ok, ich hatte nur ein Ernter, aber bin ja mit ca. 12.000 Credits gestartet und wollte gleich Kampfeinheiten in der Waffenfabrik produzieren und nicht erst weitere Ernter, weil ich befürchtete sonst kostbare Zeit zu verlieren...

Kann sich jemand an dieses Level erinnern?

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Nico Bellic (24. November 2011)

Sicher wirds auch für diesen Level ein Tut auf Youtube geben oder sonstwo.

Wenn du richtig schwere Gegner haben willst, spiele mal Gefecht. Aber _ohne jeden Patch_!
Nach dem Patchen sind die Computergegner nur noch Waschlappen. Echt Öde. Für den MP ist der aktuellste Patch aber erforderlich. Aber der MP ist kacke, weil deine Allies in Wirklichkeit immer auf der Seite der anderen sind und kosequent nach 5 Minuten verkacken. Auf älteren Games tummeln sich eben die ganzen Asis. Spiel lieber Gefecht ohne Patch


----------



## Bu11it (24. November 2011)

Wenn ich das richtige Level meine.. Dann solltest du dort lieber paar avartare bauen zum deffen links und recht sind Basen die du vll weghauen kannst... sonst zum deffen paar Oberliske


----------



## Tim1974 (26. November 2011)

So jetzt hab ichs zwar geschafft mit den Oberlisken (hab 2-3 gebaut) solange durchzuhalten bis die drei Avartare als Verstärkung eingetroffen sind, jedoch hab ichs dann bestimmt 10 mal versucht den Tiberiumlaster zu schützen und Richtung Norden durch die GDI-Basis zu eskortieren, immer vergeblich. Die drei Avartare und der klägliche Rest meiner Truppen, die die zuvor ständigen Angriffe noch überstanden haben reichen einfach nicht aus, um den Laster zu beschützen und die GDI-Basis zu zerstören bevor deren Defensivsysteme und Truppen den Laster zerstören können. 
Ich bin bisher bei keinem Strategiespiel gescheitert, aber hier verliere ich langsam echt die Lust. Alleine schon weil es alles derart schnell geht und hektisch ist, daß der Spielspaß bei mir irgendwie auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## hotfirefox (5. Dezember 2011)

viele raketentrooper helfen immer!


----------

